# **NEW OZZY AND LILY**



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Well seen as how it is their birthday tomorrow (they will be 2 :shock I thought I would get some new pics for you all - they arent too good as Im not as good with the camera as adam but here you go :wave: 





































Lol I love this one - she is such a nosey madam :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww they are so sweet clare


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

They are such a sweet pair!! I love their coats!!! They are so full and fluffy!


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

they are beautiful


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't see anything!!! :dontknow:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

All I see are red x's.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww Rach I see them fine try refreshing :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

2 beautiful little chi's...such lovely , kind facial expressions they have !


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Now I can see them (glad I checked back :lol: ). They are absolutely beautiful! My Lily is such a nosey nose too. God forbid anything should happen without her seeing it. :lol:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Its about darn time you posted some new pics of your kids. They are so cute Clare!!!

Now their bday is the 1st of October right??? Wow thats tomorrow. They will be 2yrs old right?


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

So adorable! I love their coats....so fluffy and shiny!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

They're Gorgeous! 

Happy Early Birthday Ozzy & Lily! ccasion9:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

It is about time you posted picturees of them, Clare! Happy birthday to both!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omggggggggggggg about time lol!!!!! Look at ozzys tail- its perfection! SO FLUFFY! and lilly is so elegant- wow there amazing dollies  :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww they're adorable I think I'm developing a red chi obsession again hmmm hehe


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love that last pic lol. my 2 ahve yet to sit like that!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Ozzy & Lily are gorgeous. What two sweetie's you have! I love the one of Lily standing on her hind legs!  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OZZY & LILY!!*


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

They are both so adorable. I always enjoy seeing pics of them.


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

They are adorable! I just love the last pic! :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Very very cute


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They are fabulous pics of your beautiful chi babies Clare!  I love how they're looking directly at the camera (or their gorgeous Mommy!). It's almost like they're really right there in front of me! They are sooo very beautiful and have such lovely coats! HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear Lily boo and Ozzy from Minx, Brooke and me! ccasion4: ccasion6: ccasion1: :love4:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are both stunning!!! Absolutely gorgeous :wink:


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Great Pics! Ozzy and Lily are gorgeous!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW! they're SO adorable!!! I wish we got to see more of them  I love em!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE DARLINGS!!!


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

Well today's the 1st so - happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday ozzy and lily, happy birthday to you!!!!!

ccasion4: ccasion6: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion1: ccasion2: ccasion1: ccasion9: ccasion7: ccasion6: ccasion4:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they look so great together, such a stunning pair .....great pics :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

AWWWW so cute!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thankyou so much everyone - :wave: 

Yes jess they are 2 today - so that means Ive known you for almost 2 years :shock: :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love the new siggy


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Happy birthday! The photos are very cute.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

They are really beautiful chis :wave:


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

You have beautiful pups! I haven't seen many pics of them. :wave:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Happy birthday Ozzy and Lily!!! ccasion7: ccasion9: You are such gorgeous pups!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

What a sweet pair. Happy Birthday! ccasion9:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone - Mandy, teddys mom above made my siggy isnt it cute its one of the fave ones Ive ever had I love the colours and the style -


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Thanks everyone - Mandy, teddys mom above made my siggy isnt it cute its one of the fave ones Ive ever had I love the colours and the style -


yeah the colors and the perkiness caught my eye. 8)


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Awww,, so sweet! Sorry i missed their birthday! I was out fighting to bring Jenna home with me. (Jolie's sister) So i guess this means Jenna came to live with me on Ozzy and Lily's birthday! :lol: 
ccasion4: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY OZZY AND LILY!* ccasion4:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Gorgeous photos - I love the one of Lily being all nosey!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great pics , they are so beautiful :wave: 

kisses nat


----------

